# Cuban 7up or Sprite help!!!



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

One of my favourite drinks is a gin and 7up or Sprite in a rock glass, no ice with a lime.

I'm going to Cayo Coco in June and I've heard they don't carry 7up or Sprite. I want to have this drink at least once while I'm there.

I've tried looking up on the internet a similar substitute for 7up or Sprite that Cuba carries but no luck.

Does anyone know what 7up or Sprite is called in Cuba?

I think I remember seeing it a while back on some website that it might be made by Fanta but I could be wrong. I just checked out Fanta's website and found Fanta Citrus. Is this the closest thing to 7up or Sprite, or is there something else? Or am I wrong about this and they do carry 7up or Sprite?

If anyone knows please post away.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I think they call it Scotch...neet with a cube in a rocks glass....:r 

You may want to try Fresca, I think that swhat they have out there.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Haha, I drink the same thing alot of the time,
unfortunately I don't know how to speak gerbil.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

They have a version of most soft drinks you can think of (lemonade/sprite, coke, orangeade) thats manufactured by the state corporation (forgotten the name). I couldnt taste the difference between the cuban and internatonal brands when i was there. I thinkmost places will have the cans of it on display - just ask for a can of lemonade (ensuring you do not get freshly squeezed stuff). Some hotels in Cayo Coco have a mini fridge in the rooms that are kept stocked with soft drinks, once youve found what you like, just orderthat in future at the bar, with your favourite alcoholic tipple!


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

I would say stick three or four 20oz bottles of Sprite or 7-up in your carry on luggage when you go.


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I know in Jamaica (so maybe Cuba?) they have a drink called "Ting" which is kinda like 7up. It is actually more like Fresca but anyway. Might work for ya.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Cigar Lover 101 said:


> One of my favourite drinks is a gin and 7up or Sprite in a rock glass, no ice with a lime.
> 
> Does anyone know what 7up or Sprite is called in Cuba?


dude, i think its called a mojito:ss substitute gin for rum.


----------

